# I've been doing some good stuff



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

More general anxiety than SA really.
I went to a trial yoga session, tour round a gym and joined a library. I've been unmotivated for ages to try and do these things. I find the more I do the easier it is....if I drive to work at a new place I learn a new set of roads (v nervous driver) whereas if I don't drive for a week I avoid driving as it is scary. Similarly pushing myself into these things or meeting people makes the next time easier. Sometimes it's not anxiety, but I feel lethargic and it seems so much bigger than it really is. It took 2 months to take the form to the library and all I had to do was walk for 10 mins and hand over the form. It was fear of the unknown, after a day or so at a new job I wasn't terrified of driving a new way/being late and being scared to death beforehand. I was a wreck going to the yoga class, messed up the parking, got confused/worried I was at the wrong place, plucked up courage to ask about parking. Afterwards I found the guy was really nice and approachable.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Good, I'm glad to hear you're seeing that "it's" easier than we think, generally speaking.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's not good stuff, that's great stuff shy_chick.

Have fun with the yoga. I do it too it's awesome.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Awesome job! Yeah, I've noticed that even if I feel anxiety, if I can just "suck it up" and do what I THINK is appropriate regardless of anxiety, I end up doing all right.

Great examples here!


----------



## Busker (Dec 15, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Awesome job! * Yeah, I've noticed that even if I feel anxiety, if I can just "suck it up" and do what I THINK is appropriate regardless of anxiety, I end up doing all right.*
> 
> Great examples here!


Spot on mate, and well done shy chick!


----------



## freedomflyer (Aug 9, 2007)

Well done on your triumphs. I made a few myself. A couple of months ago I let a birthday pass spending the whole day indoors, too scared to go outside in case anybody saw me (I'd been sacked at my previous job) Now I am happy with life. I got an awesome job as a football coach and I am back playing semi-pro football again. I am also developing my web-design skills and my music. I had some dark months, as I am sure everyone who has signed up here has had or is having. But all I can say is u must keep on going, so that you can be a positive echo to everyone.


----------

